# Just brought a S6 and i have a question..



## sickvento (Feb 16, 2002)

i picked up the car from a kid in NJ. He said that the car was sitting for about 2-3 months and it needs a tune up.. 

The car is having a hard time starting but starts every time.. 
the car has a chip( but i dont know what kind) it also has a 1.9 spring.. the car hits 18 psi but i dont know if there is any vacuum leaks.... 

i wanna do a tune up but i also wanna change the coil set up.. 
apikol 
efi 
034 

which one would you recommend ??? im not to worried about the HP but i also dont want to pay a bunch out of my pocket.. 

all input is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

sickvento said:


> i picked up the car from a kid in NJ. He said that the car was sitting for about 2-3 months and it needs a tune up..
> 
> The car is having a hard time starting but starts every time..
> the car has a chip( but i dont know what kind) it also has a 1.9 spring.. the car hits 18 psi but i dont know if there is any vacuum leaks....
> ...


Hard starting could be a few problems but most likely fixed by a tune up. I have read that the cam position sensor goes out on these and causes hard starting. I would replace it just for the peace of mind. 
As far as upgrading coils, all of those companies make high quality products. I have heard great things from all people who have used them. A buddy of mine was using apikol and loving it...if that is worth anything.
Vortex is not the place to ask questions like this. Check out http://forums.quattroworld.com/s4s6/


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

EFI has the best coil system for the money (as long as it works with your ECU)


----------

